# Machine polishing paint correction courses



## pug206

Does anyone know of any paint correction courses in northern Ireland. Looking for a advanced course that covers all steps


----------



## todds

Check out with rollo the owner of orchard autocare. they are in the manufacturers sub-forum and you could put up a post there.They are in northern ireland.
regards
todds


----------



## Cookies

pug206 said:


> Does anyone know of any paint correction courses in northern Ireland. Looking for a advanced course that covers all steps


As todds says, I know Rollo did one-to-one tuition courses, so it's definitely worth giving him a shout.

Really nice guy, and his standard of work is simply outstanding.

Google Orchard Autocare (the products side of the business) and his contact details will be in there, or have a look for Orchard County Detailing (OCD-ni).

Good luck

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## Ronnie

Hi there, many thanks for the recommendations. We do offer 1-1 courses, but find them better if you are an absolute beginner to give you the basic building blocks to work from, or as someone who has a good knowledge looking to hone your skills. We had looked at group days and having done many myself both running them and partaking in them, they are good but ultimately fail as they are less focused on the individual needs of people. 

Now I am thinking of running a series of back to basics group days where we take bite sized chunks from beginning to end and go into the how and why we do things as well as dispelling the crap thats not needed from years of detailing and working on so many different cars. Check out the Orchard Autocare section for more info or feel free to call me on 07784258006

Many thanks
Rollo


----------



## pug206

Ronnie said:


> Hi there, many thanks for the recommendations. We do offer 1-1 courses, but find them better if you are an absolute beginner to give you the basic building blocks to work from, or as someone who has a good knowledge looking to hone your skills. We had looked at group days and having done many myself both running them and partaking in them, they are good but ultimately fail as they are less focused on the individual needs of people.
> 
> Now I am thinking of running a series of back to basics group days where we take bite sized chunks from beginning to end and go into the how and why we do things as well as dispelling the crap thats not needed from years of detailing and working on so many different cars. Check out the Orchard Autocare section for more info or feel free to call me on 07784258006
> 
> Many thanks
> Rollo


Pm'd you ronnie


----------



## Cookies

Ronnie said:


> Hi there, many thanks for the recommendations. We do offer 1-1 courses, but find them better if you are an absolute beginner to give you the basic building blocks to work from, or as someone who has a good knowledge looking to hone your skills. We had looked at group days and having done many myself both running them and partaking in them, they are good but ultimately fail as they are less focused on the individual needs of people.
> 
> Now I am thinking of running a series of back to basics group days where we take bite sized chunks from beginning to end and go into the how and why we do things as well as dispelling the crap thats not needed from years of detailing and working on so many different cars. Check out the Orchard Autocare section for more info or feel free to call me on 07784258006
> 
> Many thanks
> Rollo


I may just keep an eye on this Ronnie. Always good to have some fun with cars!!

Cooks


----------

